# Interner bereich mit Html



## VoodOsK (4. April 2005)

Ich möchte für meine HP einen internen Bereich machen, am besten mit html da ich da am meisten Erfahrung hab....wie kann man das machen?

Schon mal danke für die Antworten             VoodOsK


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Da ein interner Bereich sich ja dadurch auszeichnet, dass man sich mit Username und Passwort einloggen musst wirst Du entweder eine serverseitige Programmiersprache wie PHP nutzen oder aber die Webserver-eigenen Moeglichkeiten, bei Apache (wie's beim IIS aussieht weiss ich nicht) gibt es da .htaccess


----------



## VoodOsK (4. April 2005)

Das heisst also ich muss PHP lernen? haste mir dafür n passendes tutorial für anfänger...und braucht man da einen Compiler?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Einen Link zum Tutorial hab ich grad nicht zur Hand. Aber ich hab mal gesehen, dass es hier in der Tutorial-Section (mindestens) eins zum Thema Logins mit Sessions gibt.
Fuer PHP brauchst Du keinen Compiler, es wird vom Webserver interpretiert und ausgefuehrt.


----------



## VoodOsK (4. April 2005)

Also einfach so wie html....danke vielmals!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Viel Erfolg.

Kleine Info: Erstmal heissen die Dateien dann nicht mehr .html, sondern .php
Kleines Beispiel: helloworld.php

```
<html>
<body>
<?php
printf("Hello World!");
?>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## VoodOsK (4. April 2005)

ich habe noch eine Frage: Wenn ich jetzt zB helloworld.php auf meinen server hochlade und dann anschauen will, dann kann ich nur die datei helloworld.php runterladen, allerdings möchte ich, dass es eben die datei im browserfenster öffnet!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

Unterstuetzt der Anbieter PHP?


----------



## VoodOsK (6. April 2005)

So wie es aussieht nicht :s Yahoo(geocities) und Bluewin(mypage) unterstützen wohl kein PHP so wies aussieht:

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/the-punisher/PhP.php

http://de.geocities.com/oskartruffer/PhP.php


----------



## versuch13 (6. April 2005)

Hi, du könntest das auch per JavaScript machen, das ist allerdings eigentlich dann absolut nicht sicher, aber hier einfach mal ein Beispiel:



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Passwort</title> 
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function Geheim()  {
var Passwort = "deinPasswort";
var Eingabe = window.prompt("Bitte geben Sie das Passwort ein:", "");
if(Eingabe != Passwort)  {
   alert("Falsches Passwort!");
   Geheim();
}
else
   document.location.href="geheim.htm";
}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body onload="Geheim()">
<h1>Passwort geschützter Bereich</h1>
</body>
</html>
```
 


greetz


----------



## T3ch (6. April 2005)

Hallo, 

alternativ kannst du deinen Bereich auch mit  .htaccess  schützen

Greetz


----------



## versuch13 (6. April 2005)

@T3ch: Kannst du das vielleicht kurz erklären? danke.

greetz


----------



## VoodOsK (6. April 2005)

da ich nun einige tutorials von php gelesen habe interessiere ich mich nun dafür...allerdings bräuchte ich einen Server (am besten Gratis) der php unterstüzt...kennt jemand einen?

MfG VoodOsK


----------



## T3ch (6. April 2005)

Klar 

Also, 

du erstellst am Besten einen neuen Ordner auf deinem Server, z.B. "secure"
in diesen Ordner kommt dann eine Datei namens ".htaccess"
In diese kommt dann z.B. (das Bsp. von selfhtml - geändert  )


```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Intern"
AuthUserFile .../.htusers
require user test
```

wie in dieser Datei schon geschrieben, brauchst du nun noch die dateien ".htusers"
(Die Datei muss von der Wurzelverzeichnis aus angegeben werden)

_bei windows_

.htusers :

```
test:pw
```

für unix musst du die passwörter verschlüsseln (auf der selfhtml seite findest du ein Textfeld zum Verschlüsseln)

dann machst du z.B. in dein Menü einen Link 


```
<a href="/secure/">Intern</a>
```

und beim Betreten wird die .htaccess aufgerufen

Ich hoffe, dass es verständlich nix falsch ist

Greetz


----------



## versuch13 (6. April 2005)

Ja, danke. Werd mich damit dann mal beschäftigen. greetz


----------



## TobiBerger (9. April 2005)

sehr gut für php einsteiger ist der xamp: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xampp/xampp-win32-1.4.7-installer.exe?download

Einfach installieren und starten. Deine Hompage musst Du in den Ordner HTDOCS im xamp Verzeichnis werfen. Zusätzlich hast Du mit diesem Programm auch noch MYSQL drauf, kannst Dich also mit der Datenbankschnittstelle auseinandersetzen.

Man spart sich somit also das Konfigurieren von Apache mit SQL und PHP und kann sofort loslegen!


----------



## VoodOsK (9. April 2005)

Super! Danke vielmals!
Kann ich das dann auch irgendwie auf den Server stellen? Also damit ich dann meine php-seiten auch auf den Server stellen kann? Oder muss der Server dafür PHP unterstützen? Und wenn er unterstützen muss, wo gibt es Gratis-Serverplatz der PHP unterstützt?

Viele Fragen ich weiss, aber hätte trotzdem gerne alle beantwortet danke! 

MfG VoodOsK


----------



## versuch13 (10. April 2005)

Nutze ich nicht selbst aber irgendwann mal in die Favs aufgenommen. 

http://duplex.rockwall.de/freewebhosting/


 Ansonsten vielleicht einfach mal googeln,

 gruß


----------



## c2uk (10. April 2005)

Xampp ist nur für Dich daheim zu gebrauchen. Also sozusagen um Deinen eigenen PC zum Server zu machen, mehr Infos gibts bei: http://www.apachefriends.org/de/

 Wenn Du sonstwo richtigen Webspace hast, muss dieser natürlich php unterstützen, sonst geht nichts.

 Kostenlosen php/MySQL Space gibts ansonsten auch bei: http://www.funpic.de/


----------



## VoodOsK (10. April 2005)

Danke vielmals an alle! Werde mich jetzt mal ans programmieren machen!

MfG VoodOsK


----------

